# Russian Olive Bowl



## Tom Smart (Mar 21, 2016)

This simple bowl is from the Russian Olive blank I got from @justallan. Interesting stuff. It doesn't sand smooth, but retains a ripple effect across the grain pattern. About 11 inches across. Finish is walnut oil so it darkened quite a bit and highlighted the grain pattern.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Patrude (Mar 21, 2016)

Nicely done, that grain pattern is stunning. Looks great, rugged but not bulky. Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice bowl Tom.
I need to get more of this stuff sawn up while you guys are showing it off so well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 21, 2016)

That looks great  I really enjoyed turning a piece of Russian olive when I tried it -- I should do something with the other blank on my shelf

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 21, 2016)

Great looking piece Tom! I love the look of russian Olive, very organic...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 21, 2016)

Gorgeous bowl and fantastic grain pattern.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2016)

Thats a beauty ! The grain pattern really gives it some depth .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2016)

Depth, dimension, and character. Wow! That is so nice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2016)

If I had a bead blaster I would sure like to play around with some of this RO. I think it would texture/erode in a very cool way....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 22, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> If I had a bead blaster I would sure like to play around with some of this RO. I think it would texture/erode in a very cool way....



I agree. It is relatively soft which makes it prone to denting if not careful.


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2016)

Super cool Tom! The grain pattern is crazy interesting, we'll done sir! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 22, 2016)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 23, 2016)

Fantastic bowl Tom. GREAT idea on the walnut finish to make the grain pop more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Mar 24, 2016)

nicely done I bet that smelt wonderful while you were turning it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## F.W.von (Mar 25, 2016)

I like ro, such a fun an interesting wood for looks.
Sweet bowl, I'm getting ready to pull a 16'x 28" ro tree. I'll be setting aside some nice chunks for turnin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice....real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 26, 2016)

Dern nice job.

Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 1, 2016)

Nicely done Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

